# HELP!! problem with configuring nagios web interface



## mikoloy (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello everyone!

I need help regarding on the configuration of nagios web interface.
I just recently installed nagios succesfully on FreeBSD 7.1. All just works fine but when I started to configure the web interface for nagios in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/nagios and issue the command "make install-webconf" it says that "make: don't know how to make install-webconf. Stop"

How can I solve this problem?

My version of nagios is 3.0.6 running on FreeBSD 7.1

It's also the same when I use these commands in the same directory:

```
#make install-init
make: don't know how to make install-init. Stop

#make install-config
make: don't know how to install-config. Stop

#make install-commandmod
make: don't know how to make install-commandmod. Stop
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 20, 2009)

Create a nagios.conf in /usr/local/etc/apache22/Includes:

```
<Directory /usr/local/www/nagios>
        Options None
        AllowOverride None
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
        AuthName "Nagios Access"
        Authtype Basic
        AuthUserFile /usr/local/etc/nagios/htpasswd.users
        Require valid-user
</Directory>

<Directory /usr/local/www/nagios/cgi-bin>
        Options ExecCGI
        AllowOverride None
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
        AuthName "Nagios Access"
        Authtype Basic
        AuthUserFile /usr/local/etc/nagios/htpasswd.users
        Require valid-user
</Directory>

ScriptAlias /nagios/cgi-bin/ /usr/local/www/nagios/cgi-bin/
Alias /nagios/ /usr/local/www/nagios/
```

Configure Nagios by editing the files in /usr/local/etc/nagios/.


----------

